# Getting it Wrong Offshore



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

I take a GPS mark when I anchor so I can tell if I'm dragging or find the damn float if I unhitch. I suppose in that chop a little float might still be hard to spot in a 10 metre radius.


----------

